# blank screen when opening up star wars empire at war gold pack



## pure ignor4nce (Dec 9, 2011)

hey guys,

i have had the game star wars empire at war gold pack for a few months now and it just has not been able to work. All i get is a white box where i should be able to choose to play the game, select options etc. 

I used to get error messages appear 'swfocexe- Entry point not found' then below it also said 'the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dill,'

so i installed it manually and then then all that happened is the white box problem. 

I have also tried running the game as an administrator (resulting in white box)

and saving the disks files from the disk to my desktop (not sure how to save it to my hard drive from there. (resulted in the error message 'swfocexe- Entry point not found' then below it also said 'the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dill,')


----------



## pure ignor4nce (Dec 9, 2011)

I found this code and had to make it into a xml which had worked for a lot of people but i got the message ' the procedure entry point_ [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dill' 

I imagined that the game would have the file already written on the disk.


----------

